# talking douglas fir trees



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

So, I picked one up from goodwill for $2 today, it's the kind with the aux port and takes a 7v power supply. They also had 4 more that took 4.5v and did not have a aux port... they were about $4 each - I found a site that says how to use them via speaker wire inputs rather than using the circuits. Should I go pick up the others as well? 

Anyone have good links to tutorials for working with those things? I don't have time to sit for hours to sift through sites & threads.


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

check haunt projects or monster list they both have ample projects with duggy firs :jol:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a comprehensive tutorial on converting one into a talking skull:

http://www.kickthefog.com/talking_skull.htm

BTW, good to see you back on the Forum - you've sure been busy! Congrats on your growing family!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I think I am going to use it on my scarefx cauldron....I should probably pick up the others for parts if nothing else.


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

> Here's a comprehensive tutorial on converting one into a talking skull:
> 
> http://www.kickthefog.com/talking_skull.htm


picked up a Fir two years ago and tried to follow that page to the letter.

Found out mine didn't have the audio input jack.

trying to figure it out. jaw moves with a 3 Volt source. I figure I am going to hook up a relay off of an audio jack. Left for speaker, right for relay (sound should close it, right?), and a old cell phone battery to flow through the relay for the jaw motor. Sound will go into a small pre-amped speaker... like an old computer speaker.

figuring out a skull will be the next issue. Could work with a $1 plastic blown one with work or even a wig stand.

Am I over thinking things, and please don't tell me Prop-2.


----------

